# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  A teenager killed by police was shot IN THE BACK

## bertramhall

I won`t focus on a black again killed be police, but I would like to emphasize that a police officer killed a civilian. There 378 people already killed by the police. Here is the link: http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/n...s-us-database#
This boy, as autopsy found, was shot in the back. This is not human.
Do you think that it`s time for serious reforms of the US law-enforcement agencies? I think that people are tired from the outrage of the police. The violence in the streets is shocking. That`s why there are massive  protests in the country.
What do you think about it?
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...ansur-ball-bey

----------


## Rutabaga

the thug had a gun and pointed it at the po-po...he got shot as he turned to run away.....

theres a lesson to be learned here...

dont be a thug that points guns at the po-po,, least you be killed...

----------

East of the Beast (08-23-2015),Invayne (08-22-2015),JustPassinThru (08-22-2015),Kurmugeon (08-21-2015),Matt (08-21-2015),Rickity Plumber (08-22-2015),Rita Marley (08-21-2015),RMNIXON (08-22-2015),Rudy2D (08-22-2015),Sled Dog (08-21-2015),Toefoot (08-21-2015),Trinnity (08-23-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

The kid fired on the cops and then turned to run. Did that mean he was no longer a threat? No, since he was carrying an extended clip weapon. He could have turned and shot again at any time. Would you have rather he taken another couple of shots, maybe injuring someone, or taken a hostage?  Let the police do their job and investigate. 99.9% of the time, the police shooting a suspect is justified. And sorry, if I am skeptical of the bent from a UK paper when it comes to reporting on US news.

----------

Rutabaga (08-21-2015),Toefoot (08-21-2015),Trinnity (08-23-2015),Unrepentant Rebel (08-21-2015)

----------


## bertramhall

> The kid fired on the cops and then turned to run. Did that mean he was no longer a threat? No, since he was carrying an extended clip weapon. He could have turned and shot again at any time. Would you have rather he taken another couple of shots, maybe injuring someone, or taken a hostage?  Let the police do their job and investigate. 99.9% of the time, the police shooting a suspect is justified. And sorry, if I am skeptical of the bent from a UK paper when it comes to reporting on US news.


There was no need to kill him. He could have shot him in leg, shoulder, but not kill.

----------


## Katzndogz

> There was no need to kill him. He could have shot him in leg, shoulder, but not kill.


You know nothing about firing a gun.

Just shoot the gun out of his hand why doncha?

----------

Corruptbuddha (08-21-2015),Rita Marley (08-21-2015),Rudy2D (08-22-2015),Rutabaga (08-21-2015),Toefoot (08-21-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> I won`t focus on a black again killed be police, but I would like to emphasize that a police officer killed a civilian. There 378 people already killed by the police. Here is the link: http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/n...s-us-database#
> This boy, as autopsy found, was shot in the back. This is not human.
> Do you think that it`s time for serious reforms of the US law-enforcement agencies? I think that people are tired from the outrage of the police. The violence in the streets is shocking. That`s why there are massive  protests in the country.
> What do you think about it?
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...ansur-ball-bey



What would your reforms look like? Dead cops stacked like cordwood?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> There was no need to kill him. He could have shot him in leg, shoulder, but not kill.


Uh Huh. Let's see you shoot at a moving target and hit just an arm or a leg.

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-22-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Welcome to TPF. I need to ask... have you ever had a gun pointed or fired at you?




> I won`t focus on a black again killed be police, but I would like to emphasize that a police officer killed a civilian. There 378 people already killed by the police. Here is the link: http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/n...s-us-database#
> This boy, as autopsy found, was shot in the back. This is not human.
> Do you think that it`s time for serious reforms of the US law-enforcement agencies? I think that people are tired from the outrage of the police. The violence in the streets is shocking. That`s why there are massive  protests in the country.
> What do you think about it?
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...ansur-ball-bey

----------

DonGlock26 (08-22-2015),GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015),Rita Marley (08-21-2015)

----------


## Kurmugeon

I hope the police put at least a dozens rounds into his back?!

Can we arrange a public Celebration in Honor of the Police Officers involved?

-

----------

JustPassinThru (08-22-2015),Rita Marley (08-21-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I won`t focus on a black again killed be police, but I would like to emphasize that a police officer killed a civilian. There 378 people already killed by the police. Here is the link: http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/n...s-us-database#
> This boy, as autopsy found, was shot in the back. This is not human.
> Do you think that it`s time for serious reforms of the US law-enforcement agencies? I think that people are tired from the outrage of the police. The violence in the streets is shocking. That`s why there are massive  protests in the country.
> What do you think about it?
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...ansur-ball-bey


Oh God!

Clearly the thug deserved to be shot.   Does it make a difference which way he was facing?  All he was probably doing was running away to threaten someone else's life at some future date, wasn't he?

So what are the cops supposed  to do, NEVER shoot a thug with his back turned?    What if the thugs come up with an Thus Oakley who can shoot cops over the shoulder using a mirror?  Would it be okay to shoot Thug Oakley from the back, or do the friggin' retarded stupid liberals believe that the cops would have to maneuver around to put their bullets through the front side of the Thug?

----------


## Trinnity

*Warning, gruesome photo coming up, in post 113.*

----------


## Trinnity

*Warning, gruesome photo in next post. You've been warned.*

----------


## Trinnity

> Fortunately no! And I hope it will never happen to me. I`m against gun carrying and I think that there will be less murders and crimes in the country if there is gun control. But the problem is the attitude of police officers to shoot without examination of what happening.


WHO is going to protect you in an armed robbery, home invasion, etc? Not the police - they can't get there fast enough. Criminals will always have guns. If not that, then knives, meat cleavers, axes, machetes. Machetes are very popular for killing in Africa and to some extent in S. America. Ever seen a machete wound?

----------

DonGlock26 (08-31-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> Why did the cop shoot him in the back?


Please see post
 109. It's detailed there.
 @michaelr

----------


## MrMike

I'm grilling today with the kids!   :Smile: 


(but agree on machete!)




> WHO is going to protect you in an armed robbery, home invasion, etc? Not the police - they can't get there fast enough. Criminals will always have guns. If not that, then knives, meat cleavers, axes, machetes. Machetes are very popular for killing in Africa and to some extent in S. America. Ever seen a machete wound?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well police may say this but if the guy had been just a  citizen that shot him, they may see it different. Just like the family old store that got held up. Two came in with guns, shot his wife, her husband came from the back started shooting and because one was turned towards the door when he shot, they arrested him. His wife died, he was shot a few times but they arrested him because they were saying because the criminal was going towards the door, he should have stopped shooting because his back was to him and fleeing. Common sense tells you the man was in the right. It was thrown out but they put that man through Heck.


The Masters do not want the Slaves to have guns.  Therefore they find and use every pretext possible to punish private citizens who use them in self-defense.   Naturally, the persecuted citizen is not reimbursed for defending against these frivolous charges.

----------


## Rutabaga

ahhhh...rotten.com...

a visceral view of humanities insanities..

----------

Invayne (08-23-2015)

----------


## Invayne

ManMan Ball-Bey...where did he get that crazy name from? LOL

----------


## Trinnity

> Black deaths matter to lawyers, politicians on the Left, communist agitators, and *the family trying to win the ghetto tort lottery*.


I noticed.

----------

DonGlock26 (08-31-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> ManMan Ball-Bey...where did he get that crazy name from? LOL


Ball is for a known father of unknown whereabouts, the - is for an unknown number of fathers with no known location, and the Bey is for another known father, of an unknown location.

That's ghetto genealogy.

----------


## michaelr

So he was running away huh? The bullet cut his spinal cord. He dropped like a rock!! 

Police Claim Teen Ran After they Shot Him in the Back, But the Autopsy Shows that’s Impossible

----------


## SiNNiK

> I won`t focus on a black again killed be police, but I would like to emphasize that a police officer killed a civilian. There 378 people already killed by the police. Here is the link: http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/n...s-us-database#
> This boy, as autopsy found, was shot in the back. This is not human.
> Do you think that it`s time for serious reforms of the US law-enforcement agencies? I think that people are tired from the outrage of the police. The violence in the streets is shocking. That`s why there are massive  protests in the country.
> What do you think about it?
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...ansur-ball-bey


Some people deserve to be shot in the back.

----------


## DonGlock26

> So he was running away huh? The bullet cut his spinal cord. He dropped like a rock!! 
> 
> Police Claim Teen Ran After they Shot Him in the Back, But the Autopsy Shows that’s Impossible


Michael fails to read his own posts again.




> After his second examination, Graham said his findings can't answer whether Ball-Bey could have run immediately after being shot in the back.
> "*At the time* his body was found, I determined the spinal cord was severed," he said.* "That is not necessarily the way it was immediately after he was shot.*
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/27/us/st-...030avodtoplink



This is why people who suffer trauma to their spines are stabilized. The spinal cord can be cut after the trauma by movement.

----------


## teeceetx

> There was no need to kill him. He could have shot him in leg, shoulder, but not kill.



Are you serious?  No one is taught to shoot to wound. That's a Hollywood myth.  Chances of hitting someone with a handgun are low.  If you draw your weapon, you shoot to kill.  Clearly you've never shot a handgun.

----------


## Dan40

> There was no need to kill him. He could have shot him in leg, shoulder, but not kill.


Don't put that chemical imitation butter on your popcorn at the movies.

----------

